# AmImad Update



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

Had an appointment with my consultant at the hospital this morning..


I have been given the almost all clear, I've got to have radiotherapy for the next few weeks as a precaution, then a mamogram every month until further notice.. 

So :toast: all round 

Oh and I didn't even call him and tell him! x


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:

:allhail::allhail:

:toast::toast::toast:

Best news we have had around here for a while, so bloody happy for you Princess, happy tears 



> Oh and I didn't even call him and tell him! x


stuff the stupid ****** 


_can't wait till everyone else gets up and reads this !!!_


----------



## Oak (Mar 21, 2011)

Wooooohoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! That's so good to hear ami!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

You can do it!!!!!


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

OMG You just made my day! I am so so happy to hear this. YAY


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks all, I've cried ALOT this morning and finally something good to cry about!

Like I said I didn't call and tell him.. which was really hard for me


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

AmImad said:


> Thanks all, I've cried ALOT this morning and finally something good to cry about!


Well, as you can see, I did find the keys to the handcuffs that I had on Lady Luck 



> Like I said I didn't call and tell him.. which was really hard for me


Yeah, but the point is you didn't call or txt him, thats another win for you


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

Crankshaw said:


> Well, as you can see, I did find the keys to the handcuffs that I had on Lady Luck
> 
> *Now if everything else could just got right!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

AmImad said:


> Now if everything else could just got right!


patience my friend, patience 



> Is it? You'd think a husband would want to know if his wifes hospital results. I still can't believe who he has become.


yeah, if he cared at all, even the smallest bit, but he is not a nice person now, not like he use to be.

Don't let that stop you from celebrating you fantastic win, and make no mistake, today you just had one of the biggest wins ever, now you know that your children are not going to lose their mother, and that is the best news they will ever know.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Woohoo! Great news! We could use some of that around here!


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

I texted PG instead and told him.. 

I got this Awesome babe! I am so happy for ya!  'll come down soon x x x"

I did send a bit of a cheeky reply.. 

"I shall hold you to that and I expect kisses and cuddles"

Soooo shoot me! I've been given my life back, so I shall flirt if I wanna  hehe

But my point is, he cared my H didn't..


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

AmImad said:


> I texted PG instead and told him..
> 
> I got this Awesome babe! I am so happy for ya!  'll come down soon x x x"
> 
> ...


you have our blessing to do a bit of flirting princess 
:smthumbup:



> But my point is, he cared my H didn't..


yeah, and what does that ya ...


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you  

Yeah that I don't need a waster like him!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

AmImad said:


> Thank you
> 
> Yeah that I don't need a waster like him!


:allhail:


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

It's true though, I've been given my life back today, Ok I'll still have to go through some treatment and feel crappy but it's better than being told I have to have chemo and lose my hair etc...

I feel like I've been given a second chance at this... I was too close... well.. I don't want to think about that, but I have done this on my own. No help and support from him.... he said he'd be here for me and wasn't.... 

A fresh start..


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

AmImad said:


> It's true though, I've been given my life back today, Ok I'll still have to go through some treatment and feel crappy but it's better than being told I have to have chemo and lose my hair etc...
> 
> I feel like I've been given a second chance at this... I was too close... well.. I don't want to think about that, but I have done this on my own. No help and support from him.... he said he'd be here for me and wasn't....
> 
> A fresh start..


yes, she is finally starting to believe in herself 
way to go Deb.


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

Yaaaaay girl..that's amazing :smthumbup:.So so happy and relieved for you.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

AWESOME, MAD!!!!

THIS IS GREAT NEWS    :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:

Treat yourself to something fabulous soon! 

As for your H, don't worry about that fool!


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

*squeezes every blinking one of ya* 

Thank you so much  I'm not completely out of the woods 100% but certainly looking up thats for sure, I was sooooo scared when I went into the Docs office this morning, I could have danced on the way out!

It was when I got back to an empty house that I got upset, but my Mum and Dad saved me along with Crank and PG


----------



## AlwaysThinkingMaybe (Jan 31, 2011)

Fantastic News!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

AmImad said:


> *squeezes every blinking one of ya*
> 
> Thank you so much  I'm not completely out of the woods 100% but certainly looking up thats for sure, I was sooooo scared when I went into the Docs office this morning, I could have danced on the way out!
> 
> It was when I got back to an empty house that I got upset, but my Mum and Dad saved me along with Crank and PG


that bloody Crank, always sticking his nose in 

Na, it is bloody awesome news, I was quite worried about what the Dr report was going to be to be honest, I know I told you it would be fine, and I believed it would be fine, but there is always that little niggling doubt in the back of your mind


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

I was bricking it, seriously... It was one time that I wished H was with me, he still doesn't know the results.... I've told strangers on the net.. but the person I loved for 15 years....


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

AmImad said:


> I was bricking it, seriously... It was one time that I wished H was with me, he still doesn't know the results.... I've told strangers on the net.. but the person I loved for 15 years....


so who else beside us have you told, coz we are (long distance) family


----------



## mama (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so happy for you!!!! *hugs* who cares what your H or should i say ex says. now you can have your life back and live it how you want to live it. congrats!


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Mama  Wow, that's the first time someone has refered to him as my ex... I need to start doing that.. he does me...

Now to try and figure out what to do with this new life! x


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

That's one big "Hell YEA" from here...!!!

Congrats!...this just made my day...can't even imagine how great you feel!


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

AmImad said:


> Had an appointment with my consultant at the hospital this morning..
> 
> 
> I have been given the almost all clear, I've got to have radiotherapy for the next few weeks as a precaution, then a mamogram every month until further notice..
> ...


:woohoo: :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

That's awesome news !!!!!

XOXO


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

Haha thank you both, I am soooo happy it's unbelievable, I can start making plans for the future, I was so scared I wouldn't have one.. I was so scared I wouldn't see my babies grow up, but I am confident I am! If it happens to raise it's ugly head again it will be caught early, I've fought it once!


----------

